# Daily locations?



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Where are pheasants found through out the day?

Please provide some insight on what types of cover to hunt during early morning, mid morning, mid afternoon and evening times. Also do these patterns hold through out the season?

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.dccl.org/information/pheasan ... basics.htm


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for the link Don!


----------

